# L285 Software Version - Discussion



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

My 942 just upgraded to L285. Does this version contain the fix for the guide data issues?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Anyone who had guide issues check it out yet?


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

I have not received it yet (11:20 p.m. eastern).


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

RocketNJ said:


> I have not received it yet (11:20 p.m. eastern).


I haven't either.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Got the update this morning! What am I looking for? Don't really see anything different.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I got it sometime yesterday afternoon. I still have my local info in the EPG so if they made some fixes, it didn't affect me in a negative way.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

L285 has fixed the local downmapping problem that I was having. Anyone else that had that problem still having it?


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

I sub to LA locals and have an antenna hooked up that picks up the OTA LA locals.

I have had the local channel mapping issue for over a year - it had been working for many months after my initial install in summer of 04.

I recently got the L285 update and still have the same problem. All OTA channels say "digital service" in the guide. This has been the case for over a year now.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

nightfly85 said:


> I sub to LA locals and have an antenna hooked up that picks up the OTA LA locals.
> 
> I have had the local channel mapping issue for over a year - it had been working for many months after my initial install in summer of 04.
> 
> I recently got the L285 update and still have the same problem. All OTA channels say "digital service" in the guide. This has been the case for over a year now.


What has Dish tech support said about that?


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The release notes are here.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

nightfly85 said:


> I sub to LA locals and have an antenna hooked up that picks up the OTA LA locals.
> 
> I have had the local channel mapping issue for over a year - it had been working for many months after my initial install in summer of 04.
> 
> I recently got the L285 update and still have the same problem. All OTA channels say "digital service" in the guide. This has been the case for over a year now.


I had this mapping problem after having my receiver disconnected for a while then reconnecting it. I spent quite a while one evening on the phone with customer service. They forced several downloads and on the second or third try it caught, I got the local programming guide, and it has been stable since. Might be worth a try.

I still do not get guide data for subchannels, just the main numbers.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think anyone gets guide data for subchannels.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> Yeah, I don't think anyone gets guide data for subchannels.


I get local subchannel guide data on sub channel 1.. I have to locals that have sub channel 2 and they show digital service. I had the guide data before 285 and still have it. I think i only did not have it on the first day I hooked up the 942, about 7 months ago.

s/w L285MAED-N
reciver mode single
I use a switch 34, soon converting to dp44 and activating a vip622.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

When I said subchannels I meant -2, -3, -4, etc. I have always received guide data for the -1 channels. The problem I was having was with my local satellite channels being properly downmapped, but L285 fixed that.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

geodi said:


> My 942 just upgraded to L285. Does this version contain the fix for the guide data issues?


It did not fix my remaining OTA Guide Data Issues. WFLI-DT in Chattanooga, TN still shows Digital Service :nono2:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

srrobinson2 said:


> It did not fix my remaining OTA Guide Data Issues. WFLI-DT in Chattanooga, TN still shows Digital Service :nono2:


Is WFLI-DT the local PBS station? If so, then it is going to remain showing "Digital Service". I don't think E* has figured out what they're going to do with the PBS digital stations because they show different shows than the analog PBS stations do so they just can't show the guide information from the analog station because they're not the same.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

The PBS station in here in Dallas has guide data.


----------

